# Don't need a CCK



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Decided to clean up my rat's nest of an Entertainment center. The Ethernet was major contributor. Switch going to TV, CCK, AVR, BD. the Apple TV was already WiFi. Found and installed the WiFi dongle that came with the the LG TV. I'll buy a dongle for the AVR. Don't care if the 4 year old Blu-ray has net. Removed 3 cables and a wall wart for the net switch. What does the CCK do? All I have is one HR-34 and 1 H-25 in the bedroom. 

Bypassed the CCK, plugged the coax and cat5 from the router directly into the HR-34. Fired up both receiver. It all works. I can play recordings from the HR-34 on the H-25. The iPad app sees both receivers. Removed a splitter, 2 coax, a CCK and another wall wart from the rat's nest. 

I got confused by all the threads over whether or not an HR-34 needs a CCK. I figured with my very simple setup I'd just try it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The HR34 and HR44 work without the CCK as you have already discovered.
None of the other receivers will do this.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The HR34 and HR44 work without the CCK as you have already discovered.
None of the other receivers will do this.


Clarification... The other receivers cannot do MRV and have Internet access at the same time via a direct Ethernet connection.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Clarification... The other receivers cannot do MRV and have Internet access at the same time via a direct Ethernet connection.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


More clarification

as long as a mixture of DECA and Ethernet is being used.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

More clarification

as long as a mixture of DECA and Ethernet is being used. 


Yes.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

To the TS, and this is my opinion. you disassembled a perfectly working wired system for a more inferior wireless system. On my books, anything that streams video "must" be hard wired


----------



## Robster138 (Aug 22, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> The HR34 and HR44 work without the CCK as you have already discovered.
> None of the other receivers will do this.


HR44's are the only ones with a wireless CCK built in. HR34's would require CCK to connect to the internet unless you have a direct ethernet connection to the HR34.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HR44's are the only ones with a wireless CCK built in. HR34's would require CCK to connect to the internet unless you have a direct ethernet connection to the HR34.
So in essence the post you quoted is correct because the HR34 does not need a CCK unlike an HR2x HDDVR in a WHDVR system


----------



## Robster138 (Aug 22, 2012)

peds48 said:


> So in essence the post you quoted is correct because the HR34 does not need a CCK unlike an HR2x HDDVR in a WHDVR system


With your SWiM install(assuming you do not have an HR44 that has the built in CCKW) you would need at least one CCK to connect the IRD in question and mirror that connection to the other compatible IRDs.
Using a direct ethernet connection to the back of the IRD disables WHDVR in a non-advanced whole home set up. If you could tell me your equipment I can tell you your limitations and what you can do. ☺


----------



## Robster138 (Aug 22, 2012)

WHDVR will work with or without an active internet connection if that is your question. A CCK would not be required. All receivers needing a DECA would need that for the service to work. But no, CCK/Internet is not a requirement. Ask me for clarification if you need it. I'm tech support for our Protection Plan. I believe I misunderstood your initial question. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

With your SWiM install(assuming you do not have an HR44 that has the built in CCKW) you would need at least one CCK to connect the IRD in question and mirror that connection to the other compatible IRDs.
Using a direct ethernet connection to the back of the IRD disables WHDVR in a non-advanced whole home set up. If you could tell me your equipment I can tell you your limitations and what you can do. ☺


The OP has a HR34, so they can plug an Ethernet cable directly into the back of it and would not need a CCK. The HR34 can bridge its internal DECA to the Ethernet port.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm tech support for our Protection Plan.
That says it all....


----------



## ttown (Jul 25, 2013)

This has been very informative. I finally get my Genie and GenieGo tomorrow. Hoping for HR44. Know they have installed some in my area already. Currently have 2 HR 24s with DECABB 1 MRO for Whole Home with Coax with SWIM and splitter. I have Ethernet from DECA to router for my main unit. My other HR24 has coax from wall directly to unit with no DECA. I am changing one unit to HR44 and keeping other HR24. Fortunately my Genie will be located right next to my router so I can plug Ethernet right in to HR44. Of course, with WHDVR I want features such as VOD to work on both units, curious what tech is going to do tomorrow with my install. I certainly prefer hard wiring not wireless setup to my Genie even if it is a HR44.
When I called to schedule upgrade and confirm order - first person from protection plan said I have exactly what I need for upgrade and no new equipment needed when I add Genie and GenieGo. Second rep from protection plan said for my Whole Home to work and be able to access VOD and apps on second tv, I will need to upgrade to CCK with Genie. I think reps are very good at what they do but did give me two different answers. I will give update after tomorrow.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

This has been very informative. I finally get my Genie and GenieGo tomorrow. Hoping for HR44. Know they have installed some in my area already. Currently have 2 HR 24s with DECABB 1 MRO for Whole Home with Coax with SWIM and splitter. I have Ethernet from DECA to router for my main unit. My other HR24 has coax from wall directly to unit with no DECA. I am changing one unit to HR44 and keeping other HR22. Fortunately my Genie will be located right next to my router so I can plug Ethernet right in to HR44. Of course, with WHDVR I want features such as VOD to work on both units, curious what tech is going to do tomorrow with my install. I certainly prefer hard wiring not wireless setup to my Genie even if it is a HR44.
When I called to schedule upgrade and confirm order - first person from protection plan said I have exactly what I need for upgrade and no new equipment needed when I add Genie and GenieGo. Second rep from protection plan said for my Whole Home to work and be able to access VOD and apps on second tv, I will need to upgrade to CCK with Genie. I think reps are very good at what they do but did give me two different answers. I will give update after tomorrow.


Do you have HR24's or HR22's? If you have both, I would keep the HR24 and replace the HR22. 

As for the tech setting things up, they may not want to let you just plug Ethernet into the HR44 and might give you a bunch of reasons why it won't work. Just go along with it. After they leave, disconnect any extra equipment they plugged in (Broadband DECA) and plug the Ethernet cable directly into the HR44. Basically, the only items in your DirecTV setup should be the HR44, HR24, a Power Inserter, a splitter, and an Ethernet cable going to the HR44.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ttown (Jul 25, 2013)

The Merg said:


> Do you have HR24's or HR22's? If you have both, I would keep the HR24 and replace the HR22.
> 
> As for the tech setting things up, they may not want to let you just plug Ethernet into the HR44 and might give you a bunch of reasons why it won't work. Just go along with it. After they leave, disconnect any extra equipment they plugged in (Broadband DECA) and plug the Ethernet cable directly into the HR44. Basically, the only items in your DirecTV setup should be the HR44, HR24, a Power Inserter, a splitter, and an Ethernet cable going to the HR44.
> 
> ...


Thanks Merg. Your comments are appreciated. I am so sorry - I had a typo in last post. I have since corrected. Yes, I am going to keep the HR24 as my secondary unit and upgrade to Genie for primary. Obvious question, but I believe I would only have one coax then going from wall to Genie? The other coax that was going to DECA I would disconnect and put terminator on it. For my HR24 I would still only have coax for connection and have WHDVR. Would I be able to use VOD and apps on my HR24 tv?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Merg. Your comments are appreciated. I am so sorry - I had a typo in last post. I have since corrected. Yes, I am going to keep the HR24 as my secondary unit and upgrade to Genie for primary. Obvious question, but I believe I would only have one coax then going from wall to Genie? The other coax that was going to DECA I would disconnect and put terminator on it. For my HR24 I would still only have coax for connection and have WHDVR. Would I be able to use VOD and apps on my HR24 tv?
If the tech uses a 2 way splitter to connect the DEA BB, just remove the splitter and connect the coax directly to the Genie along with the ethernet cable. and yes, as long as the Genie is connected to the internet you will be able to do VOD on the HR24 via the coax (SWM) network


----------



## ttown (Jul 25, 2013)

peds48 said:


> If the tech uses a 2 way splitter to connect the DEA BB, just remove the splitter and connect the coax directly to the Genie along with the ethernet cable. and yes, as long as the Genie is connected to the internet you will be able to do VOD on the HR24 via the coax (SWM) network


Got HR44 installed yesterday. I do have two-way splitter and power inserter. So do I simply use coax from wall straight to HR44 and do not use two-way splitter, power inserter and DECA? Makes sense to have ethernet from wall directly to HR44. Just figuring out coax and then will redo set up.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Quick question: If you had an HR44 connected to network via WiFi, would you then be able to use the ethernet port to bridge internet to another device, such as a BluRay player?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some have reported doing that, but it's not at all supported, and I'm sure the Techs at DIRECTV® as well as a few here would say don't do it! So, try it at your risk and good luck!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Some have reported doing that, but it's not at all supported, and I'm sure the Techs at DIRECTV® as well as a few here would say don't do it! So, try it at your risk and good luck!
Yup, I concur, dont do it


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Got HR44 installed yesterday. I do have two-way splitter and power inserter. So do I simply use coax from wall straight to HR44 and do not use two-way splitter, power inserter and DECA? Makes sense to have ethernet from wall directly to HR44. Just figuring out coax and then will redo set up.
No, you still need the power inserter. you can use the "signal to IRD" port on the PI. I would use a 7 or 8 feet coax jumper though as to prevent issues with the DC cap on the PI


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## ttown (Jul 25, 2013)

peds48 said:


> No, you still need the power inserter. you can use the "signal to IRD" port on the PI. I would use a 7 or 8 feet coax jumper though as to prevent issues with the DC cap on the PI
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Sounds good. Right now I have one coax from wall going to PI (marked as SWM 2-way splitter/dc power pass). This coax goes to "power to SWM" port on PI. Then I have one coax using "signal to IRD" port that is connected to SWM splitter. Off splitter I have one coax to DECA and one coax to HR44. If I understand correctly, I simply remove coax from splitter to DECA, terminate, and keep the other coax from splitter to HR44? I read this from someone else's post. Or can I simply remove SWM 2-way splitter and have one coax from "signal to IRD" directly to HR44?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ttown said:


> Sounds good. Right now I have one coax from wall going to PI (marked as SWM 2-way splitter/dc power pass). This coax goes to "power to SWM" port on PI. Then I have one coax using "signal to IRD" port that is connected to SWM splitter. Off splitter I have one coax to DECA and one coax to HR44. If I understand correctly, I simply remove coax from splitter to DECA, terminate, and keep the other coax from splitter to HR44? I read this from someone else's post. Or can I simply remove SWM 2-way splitter and have one coax from "signal to IRD" directly to HR44?


I would just take the splitter out of the mix. Just try to keep the coax from the PI to the HR44 a little long as recommended above.

- Merg


----------



## ttown (Jul 25, 2013)

The Merg said:


> I would just take the splitter out of the mix. Just try to keep the coax from the PI to the HR44 a little long as recommended above.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks so much for quick reply! Was not sure if 2-way splitter had any purpose for dc power pass. I would not need to terminate anything then since I am using both ports on power inserter - with coax from wall in to PI and then coax from PI to HR44. I am going to go set up and see how this works with whole home. Just think it's better to not use wireless in HR44 since modem/router is right next to HR44 and I can plug ethernet in directly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ttown said:


> Just think it's better to not use wireless in HR44 since modem/router is right next to HR44 and I can plug ethernet in directly.


Yup. and the fact that is so close can cause interference. just plug n play


----------



## ttown (Jul 25, 2013)

Love my new Genie and am glad I kep my HR24 for my other tv instead of "upgrading" to Genie mini. On HR24 I simply have coax from wall to that unit and whole home works fine.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ttown said:


> Love my new Genie and am glad I kep my HR24 for my other tv instead of "upgrading" to Genie mini. On HR24 I simply have coax from wall to that unit and whole home works fine.


Yup, HR24 and a Genie makes a great set up with 7 tuners to record!


----------



## ttown (Jul 25, 2013)

Set up worked based upon recommendations here. Got rid of SWM splitter and hooked up coax direct from Power Inserter to HR44. Then plugged in Ethernet direct from Modem/Router to HR44. Everything is working perfectly. Whole Home works. Internet connection fine on both HR44 and HR24. I had to reset GenieGo a few times but that works fine too now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good to hear; thanks for the update.


----------

